# Colonna & Hunter - Bath



## The Systemic Kid

Situated in Milsom Place, Colonna and Hunter offers a range of craft beers alongside the coffee and is open until 11.00pm. Brewed coffee on offer is batch brewed and kept warm in Bunns. Two on offer - we tried them both - Ethiopian Sidamo and a Burundi. Both were superb. Two espresso on offer courtesy pair of Clima Pros through a NS Black Eagle. During the course of our stay in Bath we dropped by several times. Coffees, as expected, excellent. Beers on offer are equally excellent - not cheap but superb.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Couple more pictures









An interesting gizmo


----------



## Phil104

Thanks Patrick, great pictures - and in itself worth a trip to Bath.

(Shouldn't there be a section of the forum dedicated to pictures of bearded baristas at work?)


----------



## Mrboots2u

What's the device do Patrick....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Uploading a video - will be loaded soon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The end of the knock box is nigh??






Rumour has it the Chap has two of them.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I do like that!


----------



## johnealey

Just discussing with the wife how it reminded us of old pint glass cleaners that used to sit in the sink before glasswashers became the norm!

Could see how this would work in a busy environment and probably exactly the wrong reason why we'll all want one 

John


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Geordie Boy said:


> I do like that!


Yours......for £700.00. Made by Pro-fundi.


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yours......for £700.00. Made by Pro-fundi.


I don't think I like it that much anymore


----------



## Xpenno

Great write-up and pics Patrick! This has been on my list of places to visit since it opened, still not made it there yet


----------



## johnealey

"and i'm out...."









Wife looking forward to visiting when showed her the above, she was less than enthusiastic about visiting Colonna and Small when heard it was just coffee.

John


----------



## urpert

This was the first place I ever had a siphon. (used to be called Colonna & Smalls).


----------



## The Systemic Kid

urpert said:


> (used to be called Colonna & Smalls).


Still is Colonna and Hunter is another venture.


----------



## Mrboots2u

urpert said:



> This was the first place I ever had a siphon. (used to be called Colonna & Smalls).


two different places

http://www.colonnaandsmalls.co.uk

http://colonnaandhunter.co.uk


----------



## garydyke1

I feel a road trip coming on


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> I feel a road trip coming on


[video=youtube;Nzg9cE7-2LQ]


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> I feel a road trip coming on


I'm in!

Birthday road trip?


----------



## Xpenno

Although it's got a lot to live up to


----------



## coffeechap

Xpenno said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Birthday road trip?


You can both pop in for a play on the e8 gs3 combo when you come down!


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> You can both pop in for a play on the e8 gs3 combo when you come down!


I'm there dude!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I grabbed a quick espresso in here the other week. Served by the dude with the beard. Friendly and helpful, was a good shot also even though it was a take out and I was on the go.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Served by the dude with the beard.


They all have beards


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

The Systemic Kid said:


> They all have beards


I am referring to the dude in the shots taken with a beard lol the proper beard, big bushy beard....


----------



## jjprestidge

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I am referring to the dude in the shots taken with a beard lol the proper beard, big bushy beard....


That's James - the Hunter in the name.

As said already, Colonna and Hunter is a new venture for Max - it's got a bigger food menu than C&S, plus craft beers, and is open into the evening. Colonna and Smalls remains as it always has been.

If any of you are in Bath do call in to us too - Repack Espresso. Max trained me, so we're very much speciality coffee in a similar vein (although I try to run different coffees to Max to avoid replication).

JP


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jjprestidge said:


> That's James - the Hunter in the name


Aha didn't know, good to know. Was a nice fella as are you JP. Not met Max as of yet but only ever had happy faces serving me in Smalls also. Think I'll try a bit of food in Hunter at some point.

As far as coffees go and if in Bath then Repack, Smalls or Hunter will serve you the goods and do it well.

I speak from experience I've tried them all!


----------



## jjprestidge

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Aha didn't know, good to know. Was a nice fella as are you JP. Not met Max as of yet but only ever had happy faces serving me in Smalls also. Think I'll try a bit of food in Hunter at some point.
> 
> As far as coffees go and if in Bath then Repack, Smalls or Hunter will serve you the goods and do it well.
> 
> I speak from experience I've tried them all!


Max is a nice guy - taught me everything I know. How are you getting on with the Burundi, by the way?

JP


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Burundi is all good JP, it's stayed at home as a liked bag and is currently serving as morning kick start double shot with flavour. Helping each morning get going a good one.


----------



## Instant no more !

The Systemic Kid said:


> They all have beards


Beards rock !

I have had a beard for over 40 years ( trimmed occasionally )


----------



## glevum

So many bushy beards around at the moment!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Parked mine years ago


----------



## glevum

stubble yes... pubes no!..... or am i getting old in me mid forties.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Gordons alive!!


----------

